# Bailey freshly groomed w/ a topknot!



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

The topknot urge strikes again! Bailey thought he had me trained. He really hates the topknot but it looks so cute. I don't know how I want to clip him, so I don't want to cut his bangs and it needs to be out his eyes.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

cute!!!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

He looks soooo soft. I want to run my fingers through it!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He is so shiny and silky. Cute!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW! So silky. What is he?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He is a Maltese. He came from the humane society so anything is possible, but I'm pretty sure he's all Malt.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Adorable, and I love his little palm tree in his head.


----------

